# Verde Vex 2009



## bikeron (10. November 2008)

ein kumoel von mir möchte auch bald mit fahrradfahren anfangen und will also zu weihnachten ein bmx. was haltet  ihr von dem verde vex von 09...optisch isses ja ganz gut und das 08er is ein anderer kumpel von mir ohne probleme gefahren...also es hat auch schon richtige aktionen(halt von mir dann ) ausgehalten...also ih würde mich über eure meinung freuen 

P.S. er hat ca 300-400  maximal


----------



## RISE (10. November 2008)

Meine Meinung dazu: wenn das von deinem Kumpel hält und gut aussieht, dann kann es doch in die engere Auswahl kommen. Ich denke nicht, dass die Kompletträder von 2009 qualitativ schlechter werden. Eher andersrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeron (10. November 2008)

okay...ich red nochmal mit ihm aber ich meinte jetzt so wegen  hi-ten billig scheiß und so


----------



## gmozi (11. November 2008)

Hi-Ten ist zwar nicht so toll wie gutes 4130, wird aber trotzdem eine ganze Weile halten. Ist jetzt nicht so, dass Dir das Rad unterm Arsch zusammenbricht, nur weil es aus Hi-Ten Stahl gebaut ist.


----------

